# 1 In 4 Rule Orange Lake - Rci Points



## JOBILLBORF (Apr 13, 2012)

We recently stayed at orange lake - east Village, using a weeks exchange.  We are members of RCI points.  when we try to book for next years RCI is telling me the 1 in 4 rules applies even thought I am a points member. 

Did orange lake change the rules for Rci Points.  I thought the 1 in 4 rule does not apply to RCI points at orange lake.  Please Help,


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 14, 2012)

i was aware of the 1-4 for weeks but thought that did not apply for points.. might be something new but not for sure.


----------



## kai cremata (Jul 6, 2012)

its actually 1 in 3 for RCI exchange into Orange Lake...and no, Orange Lake did not change the rules...its the RCI rule...

however, you may not know, that once you become an owner at Orange Lake, you may exchange any other timeshare you own into Orange Lake without restriction...ciao, kai


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 6, 2012)

A number of resorts exempt points owners from 1 in 4 so it can't be a consistent RCI rule.


----------

